# Marty's Steam'n Thing'y



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Just had a four day stay in the hospital. Blood clot in a lung, and flue so I can't make it the the Steam'n Thing'y.
Need some photos. Hope everyone has a great time as always. Stan, JJ ,Hansen,Rick,Skip and all the others Hi!

Don


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope everything is ok now, did they address the clot successfully? 

Get the heck out of there, you can get sick in the hospital! (ok weak attempt at light humor) 

Best wishes, 

Greg


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Unfortunately Greg, that is the truth sometimes. My niece in southern California, had a C section a month ago, All was well, now she has been back three times with very serious infection (probably mrsa) and has had to have three more surgeries. It has not been pretty.
Paul


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

They gave me a shot in the belly for the clot, how that's going to help I don't know. When I went in I wasn't coughing, when I came out I was, go figure.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

...When I went in I wasn't coughing, when I came out I was, go figure. 
Yeah, looking at the bill will do that to you.  

Seriously, hope you get back on your feet quickly. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Don................ Sure sorry you can't be with us this year. 

There's lots of folks here already and we still have two days to go.

We're thinking of you...........


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Don, we're all missing you. You take care of your self and we will see you next year.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is one of the first pictures from the Thing'y. Greg this is one for you. If you would have come we would have three B-units!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is sweet Rex!!! 

Ya just had to go me one better! ha ha! 

But Rex, I run 8 USAT cars, not just six!!! 

I guess you are having fun! They do look sweet! 

I'm sure enjoying the one you made me. 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
There is a curve behind the bridge, there are actually 11 USA cars behind the A-B-B-A and 12 more out in my Denali. I am going to try pulling all 23 tomorrow. I just finished my 2nd B-unit thurs. morning before driving out here. Rex


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooohhh-looks great! 
Please post more pics of the ahppenings. 

Thanks


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Don 
Missed you very much. Hope you get better soon


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm headed out this morning. I'll take lots of pictures for everyone! I should arrive around noon, so I hope I don't miss anything too spectacular.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

http://s944.photobucket.com/albums/...rtIII013-1.

Here is a video of the whole train.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I get nothing but a Photobucket sign in page.....


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

http://s944.photobucket.com/albums/...I013-1.flv

See if this works. Sorry but its a crap shoot every time I get on a computer.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice video, but i thought Rex brought 23 passenger cars with him....... guess we need more juice to pull all of them


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody keep an eye on Rex so he soes not run through any turnouts like he did last year and kept derailing his Pass train







. always knew that boy was not a railroader. Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

I did have access two 23 cars,not all mine and those four engines will pull more that 23. There where so many people having fun running there trains at the same time, I didn' want to take up 72 feet of track space just for my satifaction. Although at one point I was switching out by the grain elevator and for a short time I was pulling 11 passenger cars and 20, 100 ton hoppers. The E's didn't even break a sweat, was just making room to park on the siding. Rex


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Rex, you really did a great job on your e-8 conversions and i know they will pull, so before you leave Martys i hope you will be able to pull your whole 23 car train i for one would love to see it. hope everyone is having a great time.. tell Marty i said to take that stupid tux shirt off and run some trains.. HE HE HE More pictures please.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hang in there Don, was not the same with out you there. I brought my old streamliner set that I made 15 years ago, the engine has Marty's E-8 nose
from his B build.








Rounding the curve to the big bridge.








Really should make that baggage car someday!








Heading up to the High Line.








Marty has great photo ops everywhere!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooooh....._nice! _How did I miss that one?!! Between you, Bryan and Jim Carter we were treated to some really great vintage diesel action!! (*Note: There was a ton of _really_ cool trains, both steam and diesel! Stan had a Santa Fe streamliner that looked fantastic snaking around Marty's layout and I saw a plethora of steam action as well as some incredibly realistic freight diesels as well! It's just that I'm partial to the UP (as well as Rio Grande) and I also like the unusual like Jim's M-190 "Doodlebug."


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its 9PM Sunday , man I am tired of having fun..hehehe 
Don we did miss you. Hope your better. 
Today I did get the BigBoy out and pulled 64 100 ton hoppers, BUT the TE over heated and even after the fan was applied it kicked off on the S curve grade just past tunnel #1. bummer. 
I think Chilly Charlie got a videa of it tho. 
Hope everyone makes it home safely. 
try to post photos next day or so. 
Marty


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds like you guys have a great weekend im happy it went well and no rain.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a great time.! Sure looks like I missed some nice trains.
Rex what can I say about your Santa FE's, there not much left to say.
Jerry interesting EF uint looks nice


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Don 
I did miss seeing and talking with you this year. Hope your getting better for next year.

I missed Sean Klentoby too....


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

My camera breakdown so I borrowed my mom's DVD-cam. The pictures did not have the clearness I had hoped for. O well..

That was taking Saturday morning. Im towing 50's coal cars this without UP Tender.









When UP tender behind turbine. I was so happy look alot better have the tender towing the boxcar battery car. I have headache
looking at the Tender behind boxcars battery cars. UP turbinetowing the special cars 2 snow flanger, "UP Caboose and 3 55 tons hopper cars i buying from Treeman"


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Bryan,

Wow that is nice, I always like the gas turbines. Sure wanted to see yours. You need to go into business making them.

Don


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I got tired of seeing the tender in the wrong place so i hot glued a jumper plug under it.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Now that looks right, I was wondering why he was running it that way. Look terrific.*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bryan for the neat pics of the turbine. Looks good with Marty's tender. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Anybody got any links so I can read up on this turbine engine?


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Pacific_GTELs


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is Martys Big Boy with hoppers in tow. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRusAC997Xg 

Chillicharlie


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for comment everyone. and Special thank to marty for his immediate "fix" to my tender problem.


----------

